# Medusa Makeup



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow thats really great! I am thinking about Medusa also...and was wondering what to do about the head dress? Meaning all the snakes? I would love something that moved and hissed, but not sure how that will work!! Great makeup!


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

What I'm planning on doin is to french braid part of my hair and pull it into a ponytail then attatch a hair extension to the ponytail and braid it all together. then wrap it into a bun. Take rubber snakes in different lengths , cut them up and super glue boby pins to them, the distribute throughout your hair. Not sure about making them move and hiss but and idea is if you could find a small ( I swear I'm not trying to be crass) massager/vibrator on a low setting it could make them shake.( I'm blushing now) They probably sell something. Hope I was some help and thankyou for your comment.


----------



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

if you look around in party/dollar stores you'll probably find the 'wooden' articulated chain snakes or the plastic link chain snakes. ( plastic ones are sometimes whistles on the tail. )

They move in the 'S' writhing pattern with slight movement and require no batteries or motors. The wooden ones might be more difficult to secure into a head piece because of their weight, but look a lot more realistic and are easier to paint. Plastic ones can be "slip covered" with a pantyhose knee high to fill out the body and then you can spray paint the hosiery. 

Google Image Search "wooden articulated toy snakes". 

Also, check out my costume ideas album. I'll be posting some Medusa stuff there, as I don't feel like uploading through photobucket at the moment. If you want tips on how to do the make-up, ask


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

my favorite medusa look is the Barbie Medusa, makeup and costume, hair, looks great. Best pics found here--> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-08-1ST-FANTASY-GREEK-MEDUSA-SNAKE-BARBIE-W-SHIPPER-/390116451497

If you wanted a more snaky vibe heres some neat pics of a dress and headsnakes. I like these alot and shes glam but evil looking. The back side of the dress is awesome. Heres the link and go right theres 3 pictures. http://www.flickr.com/photos/idrusa-ooak/2962239352/in/photostream/


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

*theres my medusa from last year*

View attachment 11444

hope the picture works lol
got alot of help from watching ru pauls drag race regarding eyebrow erasing etc


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

chester - your make-up came out incredible! 

Dani21 - I like what you've come up with. Are you opposed to wearing a little more darker eye make-up around your eyes? It might give you a deeper, scarier look.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

No I'm not opposed, I was just feeling it out. Thanks for all the comments guys, i really appreciate it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The Barbie doll.... WOW!
chestermoleste, I agree darker make up other then that, NEAT!
Dani21, has long you do away with the green undertone, I really like that idea. but be sure to wear makeup, since she was suppose to be this beatuifl thing being cursed.


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

Martha Stewart did a pretty badass Medusa... 








It looks like they took posable rubber snakes and glued them to a pre-made headpiece then just spray painted the whole thing gray. You would need lightweight toy snakes in order to do something like that otherwise you would have to find a way to secure it tightly to your head so it won't topple over. She does not give instructions on her site on how to accomplish her look, however her website has a tutorial on how to do "Medusa Hair" linked here.


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

i am not gonna lie the snakes were a giant pain in the a$$ wiring them to the hair was the best way to secure them, and it weighed a hell of alot the wig stayed on pretty good but i think by the end of the night half of the snakes were everywhere but on my head. i am not as to what look of hair snake thing you are looking for but this was a big pain. i would suggest a sort of head piece crown of snakes maybe i dunno.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm doing Medusa this year too. And I love all the different ideas everyone has. I haven't thought about my makeup yet, but do have an idea for my hair. My hair is medium in length, Im going to put small little ponytails all over my head, leaving a few strands hanging out here and there. then Taking a pipe cleaner, twisting my hair around the pipe cleaner and then folding it back down, tucking the two ends of the PC under the rubber band and securing with bobbypins. with hair spray the hair does stand up, I have already tried this. I'll do that all over my head and then curling the stray hairs . I need to try doing my whole head yet and take picutres to share. I would like to glue some kind of little eyes to make them look more like snakes, and then I'll prabably use some kind of color in my hair too.


----------

